# Top 3 Fountain Pen Kits under $25



## carlconner (Feb 9, 2015)

If you could only work with three kits for fountain pens, which would they be and who (which vendor) would you buy them from?  Just to keep things from getting too expensive, let's say less than $25 per kit (ignoring shipping).

Thanks in advance for your answers - I am trying to learn about turning Fountain Pens.

Also,  if a post like this as has already been done please point me to it. Thanks.

Carl Conner


----------



## magpens (Feb 9, 2015)

Triton, Electra, and Vertex Supreme.  I'd buy from ExoticBlanks.com --  If you let me go over $25 the kit selection would change.


----------



## carlconner (Feb 9, 2015)

magpens said:


> Triton, Electra, and Vertex Supreme.  I'd buy from ExoticBlanks.com --  If you let me go over $25 the kit selection would change.


Mal, 
Thank you for the quick reply!  Anyone else?


----------



## randyrls (Feb 9, 2015)

Baron fountain pen from Arizona Silhouette.  It is available in several finishes and you can push out the black finial button and replace it with a blank matching button.  The rollerball and fountain variant nibs are interchangeable.

Posted later;  fountain pen aficionados, do not like the pen to be filled with ink.  Adjusting the nib is a skill and worth learning.


----------



## vtgaryw (Feb 9, 2015)

Also the Sedona from Arizona Silhouette.  Almost like the Baron, I like the look a bit better.

-gary


----------



## avbill (Feb 9, 2015)

The Jr Gentlemen II  is also under 25 dollars  slightly larger   than the Baron.  If bought in bulk it lowers the cost.   I usually stripe  several  FTN kits and take the nibs to the art shows  just in case there is a customer who wants to have a FTN pen verses a rollerball.   Saved two sales what way @ my last show.  My Jr's Gents & Statemens are on mid to high end pens.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2015)

PSI has a bunch listed in that price range but I have no experience with them....


----------



## vtgaryw (Feb 9, 2015)

Smitty, you should offer a fountain pen version of your Caballero.  

Gary


----------



## Edgar (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't make a lot of FP/RB pens, but my favorites are the Triton, Vertex Supreme & Baron -- all from Exotic Blanks.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2015)

vtgaryw said:


> Smitty, you should offer a fountain pen version of your Caballero.
> 
> Gary


I have in the past....it's an expensive proposition for me to do it....at least $6000 to match all finishes.


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 9, 2015)

Personally, I do not lie any PSI FP kits in this price range.  I would suggest the Jr. Gent 2 and any of the stainless kits.....if you can find them.


----------



## carlconner (Feb 9, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone.  I learned some things from this post. Much appreciated.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 14, 2015)

Barea New series pen is very nice pen for $9.  The Craftusa Americana roller ball in rhodium can use a platinum nib from Exotics blanks and is my best seller.  I also found some great pens at Timberbits in Australia good prices and free shipping when buying more than $80.
Fountain pens are back!
Joey


----------



## CozmicD (Feb 19, 2015)

I've only turned 2 styles so far, both from PSI, the Tycoon (in your price range) and the Majestic Jr. (higher than your range)

I didn't like the size, weight, and feel of the higher priced Majestic Jr.
I did like the look, feel, and weight of the Tycoon, plus I liked the all metal parts included in the kit,
Haven't done any of the other cheaper kits as I didn't care for some of the plastic parts,
to me it made the pen appear cheap, which it evidently is when looking at pricing.
I can't charge higher prices for pens that are made from plastic........
Now, if I can replace some of the plastic parts with wooden ones, then the kits might seem more attractive


----------



## chrisk (Feb 20, 2015)

JrRetro and Stretch F/ps from Lau Lau Woodworks.


----------

